# Newbie - pier jigging???



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm new here and just started salt water fishing about a year ago. I have noticed on all the piers in myrtle beach that some guys out there are constantly raising and lowering their poles from an almost ventricle position to the tip almost pointing straight into the water. Just curious what they are fishing for??


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

bait! from what I have saw verticle jigging sibiki rigs to catch mostly threadfin shad for live bait fishing
js


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanish mackerel on gold hooks with coffee stirrers over them. Give it a shot, works great.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

The rig they are using is called a Sabiki rig. They are very small jigs with gold hooks on thin line to catch bait as stated above. Kids love it!!!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

4/0 gold eagle claws J hooks with coffee straws slid over the shaft.
Use 25+ pound clear mono. Take 6 to 8 and make one long rig with dropper loops. use a 3 oz sinker on the end and longer surf rod and pump up and down using the rail as a fulcrum

You will clean up spanish and blues with this rig when they start running,
Catch greenbacks, menhaden, pompano(Big ones too), ribbon fish, all kinds of jacks all day long. Seen cobia(Yes. A cobia), flounder, specks and gray trout fall for these rigs.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Sabikis aren't really needed on the pier. Green backs and other bait fish for kings will readily hit the larger gold hooks.
Spanish and blues will hit them and tear them up. Waste of $$$ on a pier.


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

How do you go about setting up the rod? Do you just use a regular open face reel or would you suggest a bait caster? When would be a good time to try this out. I've been wanting to try it for a while now. Think I might this year.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

never fished the straw rigs but have used sabiki's, pump the rig up and down by the pylons, once you have bait just let it hang there, the waves will give it enough action that you will get hits intermittently to keep your bait bucket replenished.
I use a spinner with 8-10# mono, go to the pier house, buy a sabiki rig, tie it on, put a 2-4 oz sinker on the bottom and drop it beside a pylon, work it up and down, you sometimes catch 3-4-5 at a time
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

You don't need anything special. 
I used a 10ft ugly stick with a penn 7500ss for years. 

just use at least #20 mono mainline so when you have 2 or 3 spanish on at a time your line doesn't pop.

most people use big spinning reels like a penn 6000 or above. you can use anything but it needs tp be rather fast in line pickup. Can't dick around with Spanish and sharks.
most popular rod for pure jigging is the $34 15ft 3 piece rod from bass pro.. useless for anything else.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

And Garth the best time is going to be in April to late June and September to October.
Watch on here for reports of blues and the water temps. When it hits about 60(its 52 now) the blues will be chewing and the spanish wont be far behind.


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

What site do you use for water temp? I had one saved on my other comp, but have since gotten a new computer and forgot to transfer my bookmarks.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Straight from the NOAA station on Springmaid pier. 

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=mros1


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys. I've seen the sabiki rigs before. I didn't realize the mackerels got so close to the shore. Looks like I have another fish to target this year ha ha.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SCfishinfever said:


> Awesome thanks guys. I've seen the sabiki rigs before. I didn't realize the mackerels got so close to the shore. Looks like I have another fish to target this year ha ha.


They are in the range of the surf at times. It depends a lot on where the baitfish are. I don't think Spanish are actually afraid of shallow water.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

during the fall mullet run you can catch spanish as long as your arm in the surf.


----------

